# MsMofet's Saffron and Mushroom Risotto



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2012)

This is a shortcut Risotta made in a pressure cooker. No babysitting and consant stirring. It is quick and easy and tastes wonderful.

*MsMofet's Saffron and Mushroom Risotto*


1 tablespoon olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped (about ¾ cup)
1 cup arborio rice
2 -1/4 cups chicken stock
A pinch to 1/8 teaspoon crushed saffron - to taste
1/8 teaspoon ground pepper (I used a 4 peppercorn blend)
½ teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon butter
¼ cup fresh grated Parmesan cheese (I used a parmesan and romano blend)
6 - 8 sliced mushroom caps (or to taste), sautéed in butter

Heat the oil in a pressure cooker over high heat.
Add the onion, cook, stirring, until translucent,
about 2 minutes.
Add the rice and cook, stirring, for about 30 seconds
until the outer edges turn translucent.
Add the stock and saffron.
Cover and bring to high pressure over high heat.
Reduce heat to stabilize pressure. Cook 7 minutes.
Quick-release pressure and remove cover.
Stir in ground peppercorns, salt, butter, Romano and Parmesan cheeses and sautéed mushrooms. Gently mix well.
Let sit for 2 minutes before serving.
Makes 4 -5 Servings


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 1, 2012)

That sounds and looks fantastic.  Will need to make it soon.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, MsM.....looks absolutely divine.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 1, 2012)

Now I have to buy a pressure cooker..... Thank you for the perfect excuse.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks lovely MM


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Looks lovely MM


 Thank you Kylie


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 1, 2012)

I can hardly wait to try this MsM......Your directions are perfect and should work great with my new electric pressure cooker.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, I think it would be great in the pressure cooker


----------



## msmofet (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you and enjoy


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 2, 2012)

Your welcome MM


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 2, 2012)

Another good Mofet recipe!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 3, 2012)

I would love to try this MsM but I don't have a pressure cooker and have never used one.  Maybe  I can adapt the flavours to a regular risotto.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------

